# Rockport Guide?



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone have a recommendation for a fly guide in the Rockport area. Probably early September. Or a 2Cooler with a boat and local knowledge. I have experience and equipment, will buy the gas and beer.

thanks


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

Eric Knipling 361-549-5923

We had a great time with him. Caught my first red on a fly with him.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I also HIGHLY recommend Eric. If he is booked, Call Dave Hayward at Swan Point Landing (Orvis Store, Rockport), he has many great fly guides he can put you with, 361-729-7926. Both Eric and Dave are 1st Class!!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

+1 on Dave H.


----------



## FlyFishingAggie (Oct 23, 2013)

I have had many great trips with Captain Eric!!!

Capt. Eric Knipling
361-549-5923
www.texasflatsflyfishing.com


----------



## Darcat12 (Aug 5, 2012)

In Rockport, Chuck Naiser...if you can get in. Excellent fly fisher.
Sorry just read post.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I also understand that he is VERY good, one of the old timers in Rockport!


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*Erick*

I always have a good trips with Erick Knipling. He will work hard to put you on fish and he is a fun guy to spend the day on the water with. He does not get mad if you screw up a cast at fish. If he has to pole a mile into he wind to get you on fish he will do it. He does not watch the clock.

The first trip I took with Erick, my buddy caught 2 redfish, and I had screwed up all my chances. We spent 8 hours on the water, and I thought we were heading back to the boat ramp. Erick was determined for me hook up with a redfish. The tide started to move again and he kept us on the water for another hour until I finally got everything right and caught a great fish. I think a lot of guides would have called it day, and headed back to ramp, but that is why Erick has a very loyal clientele. Jeremy


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have to cast my vote for Captain Drew Donaghue. I fished with him for a tournament two weeks ago and took 2ond. He fishes Hells Bay Boats and knows fish. I met Erick Knipling at the tournament who is a great guy just havent fished with him. First day calm winds he put us on fish. Second day 25-30 mph and he found clear waters and put us on fish. He is the most laid back positive guide I have fished. You will have nothing but good times and great stories after your trip. Tell him RJ recomended you. 

Captain Drew Donaghue
361-633-9408


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

The Rockport Fly Fishing Community is pretty tight down here, everyone knows everyone else. Yes, Drew is also a very good guy and guide. Would not fail to recommend him as guide. He and Eric K are great friends. Good man and a good guide, can also be found having a beer with Dave in Swan Point Landing.


----------

